# 2006 Nissan Altima 2 Cylinder Misfire (need help)



## mrunk1975 (Feb 16, 2015)

Okay I'm in a lot of stress over my car. I have a 2006 Nissan Altima 4 Cylinder. A few weeks back the check engine light came on and has been giving me grief.

Me and my roommate changed Spark plugs and after a day or so the check engine light went off and stayed off for two or three days. Then it started flashing at me. Now its back to staying on and some times flashing. The only problem I have with it is it shakes when I come to a stop.

Everything I have read it can cost up to 3,000 dollars to fix. It would take me almost three years to save up that kind of cash.

Is there any way to get clear idea what is going on. To find out if it something sever or if it something minor that we can fix. Cause right now I can sleep and my stomach is starting to hurt from stressing about this so much.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if your getting a cyl#2 misfire code, try moving the #2 coil to #4, see if the code follows, if it does then replace the coil, have you ever changed out the cam/crank sensors?


----------

